# Merok Park Nursing Home, Surrey - January 2018



## Brewtal (Jan 30, 2018)

This place is a total fucking dump. And it absolutely stinks, and you don’t want to find the source of that smell!

Just back from an epic trip back home to Scotland so figured I'd fire this up before I wade through the 17 explores I have to post. Visited here a few days before I set off.

History: (A BBC New article copied and pasted, it was that or 'Daily Fail)

"The system for checking adult social care services is under review by Surrey County Council after the closure of a care home.

Twenty-six elderly people were moved from Merok Park last December, after the Care Quality Commission (CQC) said they were at significant risk of harm.

The home was dirty and unsafe, and a further visit from the council led to an emergency closure.

Supporting vulnerable people was a "top priority", the council said.

In a report the council said no agencies had any concerns until claims of financial abuse were made.

Representatives from 12 different organisations would have visited the Banstead home before it closed, but Merok Park had not been of particular concern to them.

The report said problems that had been raised by Surrey Fire and Rescue Service and Surrey County Council had also not been followed up by the home.

Surrey's strategic director for adult social care launched the review of the county's system to ensure care standards.

When the CQC ordered Merok Park's immediate closure last December, inspectors found it was dirty and unsafe with an "overpowering" smell of urine.

Residents were not receiving help to eat and were at high risk of pressure sores.

Some people were unable to get downstairs because of a broken lift, and residents were being washed in cold water because of problems with the hot water system.

In a statement, Surrey County Council said: "Supporting vulnerable people is our top priority.

"As the Care Act has given us a new role to hold a review on cases such as this, we will work with all the agencies involved to ensure the highest standards of care continue to be met."

After residents were moved out, three people died. The coroner was clear the deaths were not attributable to the move, the report said."



























































The only room that wasn't trashed:




If you have made it this far, my experiment now begins. It's 10.10pm on 30th Jan. How quickly does some click bait shite youtube video appear!? Place your bets now!!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gromr (Jan 30, 2018)

That last room is totally different to the rest, wonder how it got missed by the yobs? Yeah the place is a bit of a shit hole. That beeping upstairs is super annoying too! Nice report though, made a good job of it.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 31, 2018)

That's a nice report. Its in a mess now but it wouldn't be much different when it was a care home going by the report.


----------



## Malenis (Jan 31, 2018)

That spider window is amazing :-D


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah a wreck it may b but gotta love that window!


----------



## Mearing (Jan 31, 2018)

Stop making judgments about old people. It's offensive. I am old (87) but as far as I know I don't smell & I'm certainly not incontinent Thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 31, 2018)

Depressingly fascinating place - enjoyed that set Brewtal and glad your pictures weren't in smelly-vision!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 31, 2018)

The operating conditions in this place are a clear indication that Surrey County Council officials were not doing their job and inspecting properly. One cannot hide awful conditions like that for an inspection to take place, even if notice of the inspection is give before hand. Sadly us old buggers can get very awkward as the years pile on and the faculties go; but I do concur with Mearing - the smelliest and most disgusting place I ever entered was an 'private' establishment for 'delinquent' teenage girls. Even after a serious arson related fire, the smell of human habitation was atrocious, worse than any cadaver I have had the misfortune to come across.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks a great place mate.and beautiful ahots as always


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 31, 2018)

Mearing said:


> Stop making judgments about old people. It's offensive. I am old (87) but as far as I know I don't smell & I'm certainly not incontinent Thank you.



No offence intended. I could have worded that better, and gone into gorey detail about the full bags of secretion and what I can only describe as soiled nappies that I found but I chose not to photograph them out of shear repulse. That smell was utterly dire. The old people part was the smell of potpourri and lotions, that reminded me of my great grandmother who had nearly 10 years on you. She was more with it than any of the rest of my family when her heart finally gave in. Sincerest apologies if that blanketing statement caused offence to you, it wasn’t meant to be harsh and I feel bad for that so will edit my post.


----------



## Mearing (Feb 1, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> No offence intended. I could have worded that better, and gone into gorey detail about the full bags of secretion and what I can only describe as soiled nappies that I found but I chose not to photograph them out of shear repulse. That smell was utterly dire. The old people part was the smell of potpourri and lotions, that reminded me of my great grandmother who had nearly 10 years on you. She was more with it than any of the rest of my family when her heart finally gave in. Sincerest apologies if that blanketing statement caused offence to you, it wasn’t meant to be harsh and I feel bad for that so will edit my post.



Point taken! Handsome apology accepted! Enjoying your posts.


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice set of photos, Brewtal. Loving the photo of that room with the green curtains especially.


----------



## Lormack (Feb 1, 2018)

Great pics!! Love that window in the bathroom


----------



## smiler (Feb 2, 2018)

I think us old farts weren't offended Brewtal, just can't resist a chance to put you young whippersnappers in your place, Good pics, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 2, 2018)

smiler said:


> I think us old farts weren't offended Brewtal, just can't resist a chance to put you young whippersnappers in your place, Good pics, Thanks



I was taught to respect my elders from a young age! I’d happily take the piss out of you all day though, only because I know you like the attention!


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> I was taught to respect my elders from a young age! I’d happily take the piss out of you all day though, only because I know you like the attention! [/QUOTE
> 
> You cheeky bugger,


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 10, 2018)

Best bog window I've seen for long time! I don't like rolled up mattresses with bad smells, scare me lol

I rather like this fookin shit hole!


----------

